# Only One Egg?



## ThreeTs (Feb 20, 2013)

My Russian tortoise laid one egg two days ago. Should I still expect more or is she done? This is the first time she has laid any so I'm not sure what to expect...


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 20, 2013)

Did she bury it or just leave it on the surface? Is she eating? Doing any more then normal climbing the walls or any nest type digging?


----------



## ThreeTs (Feb 20, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Did she bury it or just leave it on the surface? Is she eating? Doing any more then normal climbing the walls or any nest type digging?



She seemed to have just left it unburied ans she seems to be just eating and sleeping alot now.


----------



## ThreeTs (Feb 20, 2013)

OK, well I left the house for one hour to run errands and when I got home there was another egg. Unfortunately, it was already cracked open and stinky.


----------



## Laura (Feb 20, 2013)

cracked up and stinky? you sure it was fresh?


----------



## ThreeTs (Feb 20, 2013)

Laura said:


> cracked up and stinky? you sure it was fresh?



Yep I'm sure. I checked everything before I left and there was nothing. Are they just stinky when they open anyways?


----------



## jwhite (Feb 21, 2013)

Ali,

Do you know if this is her first time laying eggs? Also how deep is the substrate that you have her on? If it isn't deep enough, now this is from personal experience, they will just lay their eggs on top also, often times, if the eggs aren't fertile they will just lay them on top.
Not really sure about the stink I have never had any of mine crack open when they were layed so i don't know if they all stink or not.

Jon


----------



## ThreeTs (Feb 23, 2013)

She has never had any eggs before. And she hasn't laid any more since the broken one.


----------

